# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νίκαια, ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!

## codeoner

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στη Νίκαια?
Κάποιος που να έχει αρκετές γνώσεις...έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα το οποίο προέκυψε ξαφνικά μια μέρα και δεν μπορώ να το λύσω....
επικοινώνησα με το διαχειριστή του κόμβου μου αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν έχει πειράξει τίποτα και ότι οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες του συνδέονται κανονικά...
αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, να έρθει από το σπίτι μου μπας και καταφέρει να κάνει κάτι...μπορώ να δώσω περαιτέρω πληροφορίες αν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα λέω εδώ.μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι πολύ απλό να λυθεί και να μη το βλέπω, αλλά καλό είναι να έρθει να μου εξηγήσει και κάποια παραπάνω πράγματα...ο κομβούχος μου δουλεύει όλη μέρα και δεν έχει πολύ χρόνο,δεν θέλω να τον πρήζω κιόλας τον άνθρωπο...

όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει ένα ΠΜ για επικοινωνία

----------


## papashark

Σε γενικές γραμμές απέφυγε πιασάρικους τίτλους όπως το "βοήθεια" γιατί δεν τραβάνε εδώ μέσα, αλλά αντίθετα διώχνουν τον κόσμο...

Δεύτερον γράψε το πρόβλημα σου, γιατί άμα περιμένεις μαγικά κάποιος να αποφασίσει να έρθει σπίτι σου να δε βοηθήσει δεν το βλέπω εύκολο, εκτός άμα αρχίσεις προσφορές για να το δελεάσεις...  ::

----------


## anka

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στη Νίκαια?
> Κάποιος που να έχει αρκετές γνώσεις...έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα το οποίο προέκυψε ξαφνικά μια μέρα και δεν μπορώ να το λύσω....
> επικοινώνησα με το διαχειριστή του κόμβου μου αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν έχει πειράξει τίποτα και ότι οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες του συνδέονται κανονικά...
> αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, να έρθει από το σπίτι μου μπας και καταφέρει να κάνει κάτι...μπορώ να δώσω περαιτέρω πληροφορίες αν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα λέω εδώ.μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι πολύ απλό να λυθεί και να μη το βλέπω, αλλά καλό είναι να έρθει να μου εξηγήσει και κάποια παραπάνω πράγματα...ο κομβούχος μου δουλεύει όλη μέρα και δεν έχει πολύ χρόνο,δεν θέλω να τον πρήζω κιόλας τον άνθρωπο...
> 
> όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει ένα ΠΜ για επικοινωνία


Τι προβλημα ειναι αυτο και πρεπει να γινει επισκεψη κατ'οικον  ::  , μπορει να ειναι κατι πολυ απλο, πες μας με πιο πολλες λεπτομεριες  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από codeoner
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στη Νίκαια?
> Κάποιος που να έχει αρκετές γνώσεις...έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα το οποίο προέκυψε ξαφνικά μια μέρα και δεν μπορώ να το λύσω....
> επικοινώνησα με το διαχειριστή του κόμβου μου αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν έχει πειράξει τίποτα και ότι οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες του συνδέονται κανονικά...
> αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, να έρθει από το σπίτι μου μπας και καταφέρει να κάνει κάτι...μπορώ να δώσω περαιτέρω πληροφορίες αν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα λέω εδώ.μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι πολύ απλό να λυθεί και να μη το βλέπω, αλλά καλό είναι να έρθει να μου εξηγήσει και κάποια παραπάνω πράγματα...ο κομβούχος μου δουλεύει όλη μέρα και δεν έχει πολύ χρόνο,δεν θέλω να τον πρήζω κιόλας τον άνθρωπο...
> 
> όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει ένα ΠΜ για επικοινωνία
> 
> ...


Λίγες λεπτομέρειες.....τι συνέβει και δεν συνδεεστε..δεν παίρνειs ip??Λέω εγω..!!!Δεν τον βλέπεις πλέον?Τα χαλάσατε....?H τι άλλο?

----------


## codeoner

Το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης:
Πριν τρεις μερες, ανοιγω το pc , η συνδεση δουλεβει κανονικα, αλλα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω πουθενα!το θεμα ειναι οτι ακριβως την προηγουμενη μερα, δουλεβαν ολα ρολοι και κατεβαζα κανονικα, συνδεομουν στο DC++, ολα κανονικα.
αυτο που εχω προσεξει οτι γινεται και δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω ειναι οτι οταν κανω site survey, υπαρχει κανονικη επικοινωνια με το ap μου, και βρισκω τον κομβο κανονικα, ολα δουλεβουν...οταν φτιαξω τις ip για να συνδεθω στο δικτυο, εκει αρχιζει το προβλημα.ο υπολογιστης μου στελνει δεδομενα, αλλα δεν λαμβανει τιποτα!καποιες στιγμες, γινεται συνδεση, αλλα δεν ειναι πραγματικη, δηλαδη απλα μου γραφει connected αλλα ουτε users βλεπω, ουτε καμια αλη κινηση, και μετα απολυνδεεται παλι. χθες για μια στιγμη, εφτασε στο dc++ να μου βγαλει μεχρι τη λιστα με τουσ user σε καποιο hub αλλα μετα παλι τιποτα..δοκιμασα να κανω ping σε καποιες ip που ειναι συνδεδεμενες με τον κομβο, αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες ειχα 100%loss εκτος απο μια που ειχα 90%.αυτο που σκεφτηκα αρχικα ειναι οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε κανενα firewall απο μονο του ξερογω...απενεργοποιησα οτι θα μπορουσε να με κοψει.μετα σκεφτηκα μηπως μπηκε καμια περιεργη παραμετρος στο ap, το εκανα reset και ολη τη διαδικασια απο την αρχη παλι...μετα σκεφτηκα στη χειροτερη να επαθε κατι το UTP μου, η να τα εχει παιξει το pc, οποτε πηγα ταρατσα και δοκιμασα να συνδεθω με αλο καλωδιο και laptop, αλλα δεν ειχε καμια διαφορα...το σημα απο τον κομβο ειναι σχετικα χαμηλο, αλλα οταν ημουν συνδεμενος ηταν στα ιδια επιπεδα...με τον κομβουχο που μηλησα μου ειπε δεν εχει πειραξει τιποτα..
το μονο που μπορουσα να σκεφτω οτι ισχυει ειναι οτι εχει κοπει η ip μου με καποιο firewall αλλα αφου μερικες φορες συνδεεται, εστω και αυτη η μικρη ανταλλαγη δεδομενων, αναιρει τη σκεψη μου αυτη...
χθες σκεφτομουν να τα παρατησω πραγματικα, γιατι πεδευομαι 3 μερες τωρα και δεν γινεται τιποτα.  ::

----------


## papashark

To πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να μάθεις είναι ότι στο awmn δεν μιλάμε με όρους DC++, αλλά με όρους δικτύου.

Το δεύτερο είναι ότι τώρα δημιουργείς εξαιρετικά κακή εντύπωση, το "βοήθεια" είναι επειδή δεν μπορείς να έχεις DC++, και μέσα σε 3 μέρες απογοητεύτηκες και είσαι έτοιμος να τα κατεβάσεις όλα....

Το τρίτο είναι ότι δεν βγάζω άκρη με την περιγραφή σου, αφού συνχέετε το dc μέσα στα υπόλοιπα...


 ::  Περιέγραψε με ακρίβεια τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις.
 ::  Βρες τι ΙΡς έχεις εσύ (την δική σου και το gateway, κοινώς ipconfig /all), καθώς και τι ΙΡ έχει το ΑΡ
 ::  Κάνε ping στην ΙΡ του AP, και μετά στο gateway (αν είναι διαφορετικά)
 ::  Κάνε tracert σε μια ΙΡ που δεν ανήκει στο ΑΡ που συνδέεσε (πχ στην IP ενός hub)
 ::  Kάνε tracert στο http://www.awmn

_(τα παραπάνω τα κάνεις από command prompt, δηλαδή πας στο start>run>cmd enter)_

----------


## codeoner

Σορρυ φιλε, καινουριος ειμαι, δεν ξερω και πολλα πραγματα...απλα ξερω οτι απο εκει μπορεις να συνδεθεις με τους υπολοιπους χρηστες και οτι αυτο χρησημοποιουν οι περισσοτεροι..το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι με το ++ αλλα οτι δεν μπορω να εχω δικτυο!Σορρυ και παλι αν δεν εγινα κατανοητος.

ο εξοπλισμος μου ειναι ενα AP ovislink Air Live, feeder και πιατο για 2.4gHz με ολα τα συνναφη καλωδια. Το pc τωρα ειναι P στα 3 GHz, 1G RAM, αλλα αυτο δε νομιζω να εχει σημασια.

Τις ΙΡ τις δικες μου και του ΑΡ τις ξερω..
ping στην ΙΡ του ΑΡ κανει κανονικα.
tracert δεν γινεται , γιατι οπως ειπα και παραπανω, δεν υπαρχει ανταλλαγη δεδομενων με το δικτυο, μονο στελνω.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> To πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να μάθεις είναι ότι στο awmn δεν μιλάμε με όρους DC++, αλλά με όρους δικτύου.
> 
> Το δεύτερο είναι ότι τώρα δημιουργείς εξαιρετικά κακή εντύπωση, το "βοήθεια" είναι επειδή δεν μπορείς να έχεις DC++, και μέσα σε 3 μέρες απογοητεύτηκες και είσαι έτοιμος να τα κατεβάσεις όλα....
> 
> Το τρίτο είναι ότι δεν βγάζω άκρη με την περιγραφή σου, αφού συνχέετε το dc μέσα στα υπόλοιπα...
> 
> 
>  Περιέγραψε με ακρίβεια τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις.
>  Βρες τι ΙΡς έχεις εσύ (την δική σου και το gateway, κοινώς ipconfig /all), καθώς και τι ΙΡ έχει το ΑΡ
> ...


Επειδή μου αρέσουν τα βελάκια και τα βήματα γιατί το παραπάνω δεν το εμπλουτίζεις, να το κάνεις ένα "Ask for help tutorial " το οποίο άνετα μπορεί να γίνει υπόμνημα στις ερωτήσεις?
Έτσι όσοι ρωτάνε θα κάνουν πρώτα τα βασικά και αν εξακολουθούν να έχουν πρόβλημα θα το περιγράφουν σωστά. Ανάλογα με τα προβλήματα και τις απαντήσεις που δίδονται θα μπορεί να αυξάνεται ακόμα περισσότερο πέρνοντας την μορφή faq.

----------


## anka

> Σορρυ φιλε, καινουριος ειμαι, δεν ξερω και πολλα πραγματα...απλα ξερω οτι απο εκει μπορεις να συνδεθεις με τους υπολοιπους χρηστες και οτι αυτο χρησημοποιουν οι περισσοτεροι..το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι με το ++ αλλα οτι δεν μπορω να εχω δικτυο!Σορρυ και παλι αν δεν εγινα κατανοητος.
> 
> ο εξοπλισμος μου ειναι ενα AP ovislink Air Live, feeder και πιατο για 2.4gHz με ολα τα συνναφη καλωδια. Το pc τωρα ειναι P στα 3 GHz, 1G RAM, αλλα αυτο δε νομιζω να εχει σημασια.
> 
> Τις ΙΡ τις δικες μου και του ΑΡ τις ξερω..
> ping στην ΙΡ του ΑΡ κανει κανονικα.
> tracert δεν γινεται , γιατι οπως ειπα και παραπανω, δεν υπαρχει ανταλλαγη δεδομενων με το δικτυο, μονο στελνω.


Εαν δεν κανω λαθως το ovislink στο scan δειχνει και την πιοτητα του σηματως? τι βλεπεις? Μηπως δεν εισαι connected?

----------


## codeoner

Δεν κανεις καθολου λαθος, την δειχνει.κυμενεται απο 15-20, εξερετικα χαμηλα, περιμενω απαντηση απο καποιον αλλο κομβο τον οποιο επιασα καλυτερα για να σθνδεθω εκει.αλλα δεν απανταει αυτος κ απο οτι εμαθα δεν ειναι σπιτι του..τοσο εδειχνε ομως και οταν ημουν συνδεδεμενος, οποτε δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα...οταν κανω connect μου λεει connection successfull, οποτε λογικα συνδεεται...

----------


## JollyRoger

> ...
> Τις ΙΡ τις δικες μου και του ΑΡ τις ξερω..
> ping στην ΙΡ του ΑΡ κανει κανονικα.


δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες σε ποιο AP αναφερόταν ο papashark, μιλάει για την ip του απέναντι AP, οχι για του δικού σου...

κοινώς, αφού σε δείξει connected, κάνεις ping στην ip του απέναντι (που μπορεί να ταυτίζεται όπως είπε με το gateway, μπορεί και όχι)

και εν συνεχεία στο gateway... αν μέχρι εκεί είσαι οκ, τότε μάλλον το Prob είναι στον κόμβο που συνδέεσαι...

----------


## codeoner

το εκανα και αυτο αλλα δεν ειχα επικοινωνια...οπως ειπα και πριν, μονο μια φορα 90%loss ολες τις αλλες 100%

----------


## JollyRoger

ε, τότε μπορεί να ψώνισε χριστουγεννιάτικο wireless dsl ρουτερ σε g κανένας δίπλα σου, και να σου 'χει σκίσει τα ράμματα!  :: 

Εγώ θα προσπαθούσα απο ταράτσα με laptop να δώ που να κατάφερνα να συνδεθώ, αλλά και για καλύτερη εικόνα του τι υπάρχει τριγύρω...

----------


## codeoner

χμ....λες να φταιει κανενας αλλος?
θα μου το εδειχνε πιστευω ομως,στο σημα...δεν θα μπορουσε να συνδεθει, κατι θα εκανε!τωρα ομως συνδεεται κανονικα, τουλαχιστον ετσι διχνει το ΑΡ μεχρι να φτιαξω τις ΙΡ μου για να συνδεθω.μετα δε δουλεβει τιποτα...

δεν μου ειναι προβλημα να κανω scann στην ταρατσα μου , εχω κανει ηδη βασικα, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι καθε φορα που προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με καποιον κομβουχο, ο μεσος ορος αναμονης ειναι 1 μηνας...μεχρι και την DSL στο φιλο μου 5 μερες εκαναν να του τη φτιαξουν!γραφειοκρατεια στο AWMN  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> χμ....λες να φταιει κανενας αλλος?
> θα μου το εδειχνε πιστευω ομως,στο σημα...δεν θα μπορουσε να συνδεθει, κατι θα εκανε!τωρα ομως συνδεεται κανονικα, τουλαχιστον ετσι διχνει το ΑΡ μεχρι να φτιαξω τις ΙΡ μου για να συνδεθω.μετα δε δουλεβει τιποτα...


καλά σενάρια υπάρχουν άπειρα!  ::  Ας πούμε και να 'χει βάλει άλλος τις ip σου λόττο και μόλις συνδέεσαι να μην παίζει κανείς εκ των 2 σας... 
ή να βλέπεις το σήμα το ίδιο και η φασαρία να έχει πιάσει τα ίδια επίπεδα με το σήμα...

Για να βγάλεις άκρη, ή πρέπει να ασχοληθεί ο κομβούχος μαζί σου, ή να πειραματιστείς και άλλου ώστε να έχεις μέτρο σύγκρισης και να βγάλεις κανένα συμπέρασμα...





> δεν μου ειναι προβλημα να κανω scann στην ταρατσα μου , εχω κανει ηδη βασικα, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι καθε φορα που προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με καποιον κομβουχο, ο μεσος ορος αναμονης ειναι 1 μηνας...μεχρι και την DSL στο φιλο μου 5 μερες εκαναν να του τη φτιαξουν!γραφειοκρατεια στο AWMN


 ::   ::   ::  τώρα τι να σου πω?  ::  Θεωριτικά δεν είναι έτσι πάντως!

----------


## codeoner

επρεπε παντως οι κομβουχοι να εχουν στιν σελιδα τους και ενα τηλεφωνο για επικοινωνια κατα τη γνωμη μου.μακαρι να μπορυσα να συνδεθω και καπου αλλου εστω δοκιμαστικα...
αλλα οπως ειπα περιμενω απαντηση απο κομβους εδω και 3 εβδομαδες..
συγκεκριμενα προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με τον jkond στον ρεντη.αν τον ξερει καποιος θα με βοηθησει πολυ...

----------


## nikpanGR

> χμ....λες να φταιει κανενας αλλος?
> θα μου το εδειχνε πιστευω ομως,στο σημα...δεν θα μπορουσε να συνδεθει, κατι θα εκανε!τωρα ομως συνδεεται κανονικα, τουλαχιστον ετσι διχνει το ΑΡ μεχρι να φτιαξω τις ΙΡ μου για να συνδεθω.μετα δε δουλεβει τιποτα...
> 
> δεν μου ειναι προβλημα να κανω scann στην ταρατσα μου , εχω κανει ηδη βασικα, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι καθε φορα που προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με καποιον κομβουχο, ο μεσος ορος αναμονης ειναι 1 μηνας...μεχρι και την DSL στο φιλο μου 5 μερες εκαναν να του τη φτιαξουν!γραφειοκρατεια στο AWMN


ΜΠΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ DSL ΚΑΙ ΤΟ AWMN ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ?
Φίλε βιάζεσαι να τα δεις όλα αμέσως,Η πρόταση μου είναι....κάνε ένα scan από την ταράτσα σου,δες τι πιάνεις,και συνδέσου με καλό σήμα γιά να μην έχεις προβλήματα.'Εχε υπ όψιν σου ότι το awmn δεν είναι μόνο dc και ατελείωτα κατεβάσματα με τεραστιες ταχύτητες,αλλά και χομπυ.Αν δεν έχεις αυτό το χομπύ και απλά θέλεις dc και τρελλά κατεβάσματα δώσε 10€ το μήνα syn 19% φπα και πάρε μια dsl σύνδεση με τσάμπα τηλέφωνα τοπικά απο οποιοδήποτε Provider.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το awmn σαν χομπυ τότε το συζητώ να έρθω να κάνουμε μαζι το scan και να σε βοηθήσω κάνεις ΒΒ λινκ με κάποιον κοντά σου πχ jkond,#4016 etc.
Νίκος

----------


## codeoner

Και βέβαια ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω, αλλιώς δεν θα παιδευόμουν 3 μήνες τώρα...
με παρεξηγήσατε ρε παιδιά, είπα ότι χρησιμοποίησα το πρόγραμμα για να δω αν συνδέεται στο δίκτυο!τόσο κακό είναι πια να μη ξέρει κάποιος και να ζητάει βοήθεια; δεν το ήξερα...αλλά από μόνος μου εντελώς είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μάθω.ήδη έχω μάθει κάποια πράγματα συμμετέχοντας στο φόρουμ, αλλά είμαι πολύ πίσω ακόμα.έχω πολλές απορίες και πολλά προβλήματα.δεν ξέρω κάποιον προσωπικά για να με βοηθήσει..και που κατάφερα να συνδεθώ ήταν μεγάλη μου χαρά, έστω κ αν κράτησε λίγο.,  ::  
εξάλλου αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ουσία του δικτύου είναι οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει, έτσι δεν είναι?Δεν νομίζω να το βάζει κανείς έτσι για να υπάρχει.αν βαριόμουν θα έβαζα μια dsl όπως λέτε...αν βαριόμουν δεν θα έμπαινα στον κόπο ούτε να ποστάρω εδώ μέσα.
Διακρίνω πάντως μια "εμπάθεια" προς τους νέους χρήστες.
αυτό για τη γραφειοκρατεία στο awmn αστείο ήταν  ::  
η dsl που συνέδεσαν σε 5 μέρες ήταν forthnet ...

ευχαριστώ Νίκο για την προσφορά σου, θα προσπαθήσω λίγο καιρό ακόμα μόνος μου μπας και καταφέρω κάτι ή γίνει κανένα ξαφνικό και φτιάξει όπως χάλασε κιόλας...

----------


## koum6984

> επρεπε παντως οι κομβουχοι να εχουν στιν σελιδα τους και ενα τηλεφωνο για επικοινωνια κατα τη γνωμη μου.μακαρι να μπορυσα να συνδεθω και καπου αλλου εστω δοκιμαστικα...
> αλλα οπως ειπα περιμενω απαντηση απο κομβους εδω και 3 εβδομαδες..
> συγκεκριμενα προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με τον jkond στον ρεντη.αν τον ξερει καποιος θα με βοηθησει πολυ...


Αυτο που λες για το τηλεφωνο ειναι μεγαλο λαθος εγω μολις ξεκινησα τον κομβο μου ετσι εδινα το τηλεφωνο μου σε παιδια που ηθελαν να συνδεθουν να τα βοηθησω να συνδεθουν και να γινουν πελατες και αργοτερα ΒΒ αλλα αυτο που εισεπραξα ηταν τηλεφωνηματα 3 και 4 το βραδυ για ποιον λογο ??? για packet loss στα ping και αυτος ηταν ενας απο τους λογους που οταν τα επαιξε το wrt δεν ασχοληθηκα να το αντικαταστησω , απο ανθρωπους που ουτε καν ειχαν δηλωθει στο wind , και το καλυτερο μου ειπαν οτι εχω υποχρεωση να το αντικαταστησω εκει πραγματικα εβαλα τα γελια και το επομενο βημα αφου κατεβασα απο την ταρατσα το wrt κατεβασα και την omni και ησυχασα βεβαια θα τα ξανασηκωσω αλλα με mac filter και διαλεγμενους πελατες , το χυμα στο κυμα (dhcp) δινει λαθος εικονα για το δικτυο γιατι μπαινει ο καθενας και μιλαει για υποχρεωσεις.

----------


## codeoner

χαχαχαχ σοβαρα μιλας, σε επερναν τηλεφωνο για packet loss και τετοια ωρα?μερικοι ανθρωποι φενεται δεν εχουω σεβασμο...σιγουρα αν γινεται ετσι, να μη το δινεις, αλλα να βλεπεις τα e-mail σου τουλαχιστον, καπως να επικοινωνεις!εγω παντως ντροπομαι να τον παρω τον ανθρωπο, γιατι ξερω οτι δουλεβει και δεν θελω να τον απασχολω.

στο θεμα μας...το προβλημα ακομα το ιδιο....

----------


## zod

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στη Νίκαια?
> Κάποιος που να έχει αρκετές γνώσεις...έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα το οποίο προέκυψε ξαφνικά μια μέρα και δεν μπορώ να το λύσω....
> επικοινώνησα με το διαχειριστή του κόμβου μου αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν έχει πειράξει τίποτα και ότι οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες του συνδέονται κανονικά...
> αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, να έρθει από το σπίτι μου μπας και καταφέρει να κάνει κάτι...μπορώ να δώσω περαιτέρω πληροφορίες αν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα λέω εδώ.μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι πολύ απλό να λυθεί και να μη το βλέπω, αλλά καλό είναι να έρθει να μου εξηγήσει και κάποια παραπάνω πράγματα...ο κομβούχος μου δουλεύει όλη μέρα και δεν έχει πολύ χρόνο,δεν θέλω να τον πρήζω κιόλας τον άνθρωπο...
> 
> όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει ένα ΠΜ για επικοινωνία


Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Πέρνα μια μέρα απο το σύλλογο, να γνωρίσεις 2 - 3 ανθρώπους, να πιεις ένα καφε, να μάθεις και πέντε πράγματα. Αφού είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα το AWMN γιατί πρεπει να χαλάσει το DC για να εμφασνιστούν κάποιοι;  ::

----------


## codeoner

μονος μου λιγο δυσκολο...θα κοιταξω να βρω καποιον που να ξερει και μπορει να περασω...

----------


## petzi

... πάντως ακόμα δεν εχεις απαντήσει στα ερωτήματα του papashark. Θα μπορούσες να έχεις απαντήσεις.
Από την αγωνία σου καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να χρειάζεσαι πολύ βασικά πράματα (ας πούμε στήσιμο του πιάτου από την αρχή, μπορεί το χαμηλό σου σήμα να είναι αποτέλεσμα κακου κεντραρίσματος....)
Πριν αρχίσεις να βλέπεις λάθη σε άλλους δες τι μπορείς να συμμαζέψεις (από καλώδιο κεραίας έως δέσιμο του πιάτου).

----------


## codeoner

προς στιγμη, δεν εχω κανει τρυπες ακομα για τα καλωδια γιατι ηθελα να το δοκιμασω καποιες μερες να δω αν παει καλα, μην ξηλωνω μετα.
οτι ηξερα εκανα!απο κει και περα, χρειαζεται και καποιος ποιο εμπειρος να μου δειξει, και αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος να το καταλαβω να μην το επαναλαβω...δυστυχως μαθαινουμε απο τα λαθη μας  ::  
κατι κανονιστηκε να δουμε τι θα πει ενας εμπειρογνωμον στον τοπο του εγγληματος  ::  
θα επανελθω με τα αποτελεσματα της συναντησης,ευχομενος να πανε ολα καλα και την επομενη φορα να γραφω μεσω wireless  ::

----------


## papashark

> χαχαχαχ σοβαρα μιλας, σε επερναν τηλεφωνο για packet loss και τετοια ωρα?μερικοι ανθρωποι φενεται δεν εχουω σεβασμο...σιγουρα αν γινεται ετσι, να μη το δινεις, αλλα να βλεπεις τα e-mail σου τουλαχιστον, καπως να επικοινωνεις!εγω παντως ντροπομαι να τον παρω τον ανθρωπο, γιατι ξερω οτι δουλεβει και δεν θελω να τον απασχολω.
> 
> στο θεμα μας...το προβλημα ακομα το ιδιο....


Και όμως πολλοί clients έχουν ιδιαίτερα κακή συμπεριφορά....

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χαίρομαι που το voip μου συνήθως δεν παίζει στο awmn....

----------


## codeoner

χαχαχαχαχ να τους βαζετε περιορισμενο bandwith για συνναιτισμο!χαχαχχαχαχ
τελος παντων, κανονισα για το προβλημα μηλησα με τον anka και θα δουμε τωρα τι θα γινει....

----------


## codeoner

Σημερα δουλευει χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα....  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Σημερα δουλευει χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα....


ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ.......
Ορισμένοι είναι γεννημένοι να μείνουν clients φιλαράκο.Το χομπύ θέλει και ψάξιμο.Ευτυχώς υπάρχει αρκετή πληροφορία στη σελίδα του AWMNη οποία είναι διαθέσιμη και στο ιντερνετ.....Διάθεση για ψάξιμο δεν υπάρχει,τα θέλετε όλα έτοιμα στο πιάτο..ΟΚ.
Δεν έχει κάνείς τίποτα με τους νέους,αντιθέτως,η βοήθεια είναι αμέριστη από όλα σχεδόν τα παιδιά του awmn (τουλάχιστον έτσι αντιμετώπισαν εμένα πού είμαι τώρα σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μαζί τους).Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ ψάχνομαι και δεν τα θέλω όλα έτοιμα.....Και εγώ δεν ήξερα κανέναν όταν μπήκα,γνώρισα όμως....Αμα δεν θές ούτε να γνωρίσεις τότε το πρόβλημα το έχεις εσύ όχι το awmn....kai τα παιδιά πού το απαρτίζουν.....
Στην διάθεση σου όταν βάλεις μυαλό και όταν πραγματικά με χρειαστείς..

----------


## codeoner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από codeoner
> 
> Σημερα δουλευει χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα.... 
> 
> 
> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ.......
> Ορισμένοι είναι γεννημένοι να μείνουν clients φιλαράκο.Το χομπύ θέλει και ψάξιμο.Ευτυχώς υπάρχει αρκετή πληροφορία στη σελίδα του AWMNη οποία είναι διαθέσιμη και στο ιντερνετ.....Διάθεση για ψάξιμο δεν υπάρχει,τα θέλετε όλα έτοιμα στο πιάτο..ΟΚ.
> Δεν έχει κάνείς τίποτα με τους νέους,αντιθέτως,η βοήθεια είναι αμέριστη από όλα σχεδόν τα παιδιά του awmn (τουλάχιστον έτσι αντιμετώπισαν εμένα πού είμαι τώρα σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μαζί τους).Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ ψάχνομαι και δεν τα θέλω όλα έτοιμα.....Και εγώ δεν ήξερα κανέναν όταν μπήκα,γνώρισα όμως....Αμα δεν θές ούτε να γνωρίσεις τότε το πρόβλημα το έχεις εσύ όχι το awmn....kai τα παιδιά πού το απαρτίζουν.....
> Στην διάθεση σου όταν βάλεις μυαλό και όταν πραγματικά με χρειαστείς..


ειπα κατι και σας προσεβαλα?ειπα οτι δεν θελω να γνωρισω κανενα?ειπα οτι τα θελω ολα ετοιμα?
το δικτυο παλι κοπηκε ξαφνικα...  ::  
οτι του ρθει μου φενεται κανει..  ::

----------


## mojiro

στο ζουμι αγαπητε να τελειωνεις και εσυ...

τι ip's εχεις βαλει στα windows
τι ip's εχεις βαλει στο ovislink

περα απο τις ip's θελω και gateway & dns....




> ping IP-OVISLINK
> ping GATEWAY
> ping DNS
> nslookup http://www.awmn DNS
> tracert 10.19.143.12 -d


IP-OVISLINK = η Ip του ovislink
GATEWAY = η Ip της Gateway(πυλη δρομολογησης) που εχεις
DNS = η Ip του DNS που εχεις

εκτελεσε ενα-ενα, και κανε paste εδω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## codeoner

περιμενω καινουριες ΙΡ να συνδεθω αλλου, να δω τι παιζει, γιατι ετσι και αλιως ηταν χαμηλη η ποιοτητα του σηματος.ελπιζω αυριο να μου τις στειλουν...

----------


## nikpanGR

Τελικά είσαι στην κοσμάρα σου.Καλή Χρονιά...

----------


## acoul

μην περιμένεις τίποτε, πάρε την τύχη και το plugme-in στα χέρια σου και ξεκίνα για κόμβος κορμού. έτσι θα έχεις όσες ΑΗ ΠΗς θέλεις, υψηλές ταχύτητες, σταθερές ζεύξεις και δεν θα παρακαλάς και χρωστάς σε κανένα !!

----------

